# URGENT CAT AND LILLIES (flower)



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6 month old kitten has just toddled in the kitchen with a bright orange face :scared:
Just read the sticky about poisonous plants and Lillie's are on them !!!!!
Don't think he has eaten any of the flowers but has definitely been with the pollen. IS HE OK ????? 
What signs will I need to look out for if he has been poisoned ??? 
Should I immediately contact a vet ???? 
Really panicky at the moment :confused1:
Any help would be much appreciated or just to help calm me down

I have carefully washed his face, so there is no more loose pollen on him. But he is a rather odd looking cat at the moment as his face is stained ORANGE


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Need to go to the vets ASAP as if ingested the Lily pollen will kill the cat for sure, ring the vet ASAP or take him straight in,


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I would give your vet a call and tell them what happened. Lilies can lead to fatal renal failure so it really can be an emergency.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Contact your vet straight away. It takes very little pollen to make a cat very ill and he can still ingest the pollen from licking his paw to wash his face


----------



## princesspeach (Oct 6, 2013)

I would call the vet and explain what has happened they will know what to do


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd definately call the vet, when Missy had a bad reaction to her flea treatment the first thing the vet asked was there a chance she could have eaten or come into contact with Lillies, please call the vet!


----------



## sem73 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Gillianv

Agree with the above posters.....straight to the vets....from previous experience years ago cats can become very ill very quickly....

Do keep us updated!...

Sarah


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Rang the vets, she said that there was very little she could do if he had already injected the pollen :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
She suggested bathing him, which I had already done, and I have now done it again
She said she will ring back within the hour because she is going to check if there are any pre-emptive things she can do for him.

The thing that hurts the most is that the OH saw Oscar with the Lillie's and didn't know to stop him :frown2::frown2:
Gutted is not the word, I'm devastated, just sat here waiting for the vet to ring.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Gillianv said:


> Rang the vets, she said that there was very little she could do if he had already injected the pollen :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
> She suggested bathing him, which I had already done, and I have now done it again
> She said she will ring back within the hour because she is going to check if there are any pre-emptive things she can do for him.
> 
> ...


That's a useless vet by the sounds of it!!!!!! 
There *ARE *things they can do, they should be testing his kidneys and getting him onto a drip or something similar, we've had such cases on here before, but you *MUST* get him to a Vet *NOW* in order for it to be effective.... a different Vet if possible!!!!!  
If his face is Orange, he will definitely ingest some when he washes himself, he most probably already has, and it would be enough to harm him I'm afraid  
But the Vet can help if you get him there right away, the woman on the phone sounds totally stupid!
Was it the Vet you spoke to or just some clueless vet nurse........???  :mad2:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I urge you to get to the vets, my neighbours siamese actually ate the stamens and unfortunately died in spite of immediate treatment. Hopefully your baby has only got the pollen of his fur so may not be in danger but it is still an emergency!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gillianv said:


> *Rang the vets, she said that there was very little she could do if he had already injected the pollen :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:*She suggested bathing him, which I had already done, and I have now done it again
> She said she will ring back within the hour because she is going to check if there are any pre-emptive things she can do for him.
> 
> The thing that hurts the most is that the OH saw Oscar with the Lillie's and didn't know to stop him :frown2::frown2:
> Gutted is not the word, I'm devastated, just sat here waiting for the vet to ring.


If that was my vets I would change vets immediately,find another vet and please get him in to be seen as a matter of urgency.
He may not have ingested any pollen but I wouldn't be willing to take any chances

http://www.cat-world.com.au/lily-poisoning-in-cats


----------



## princesspeach (Oct 6, 2013)

if i were you i would ring a different vet. any vet near you, say it's urgent and you need to ask advice from a vet, as that doesn't sound right to me! i wouldn't wait, i would try another vet. hope your kitty is ok


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gillianv said:


> Rang the vets, she said that there was very little she could do if he had already injected the pollen :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
> She suggested bathing him, which I had already done, and I have now done it again
> She said she will ring back within the hour because she is going to check if there are any pre-emptive things she can do for him.
> 
> ...


Was it the actual vet you spoke with? If so, you need to call another vet in your area now. You cat is at risk. There's no nice way of putting that. Lillies are highly toxic to cats, so being fobbed off by your vet is not going to help your cat at all.

*Treatment For Lily Toxicity

If you suspect that your cat has ingested any part of the lily plant, including pollen, consult your veterinarian immediately. The toxic element of lilies is not known at this time, so there is no antidote.

Treatment goals are aggressive IV fluid therapy and protection of the gastrointestinal tract. Subcutaneous, also known as SubQ, fluids are not effective. Mortality rate has been reported as high as 100% with lily toxicity if untreated or treated later than 18 hours after exposure. Early, aggressive treatment by a veterinarian has a good prognosis.*

Source - Lily Toxicity in Cats

You need to act fast.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Please call another vet, and say that you are taking him in for IV fluids due to having pollen on him! If he gets IV fluids soon, and proper treatment, he still has a good chance.

Please! We had a family friend lose their cat a few years ago because the cat had gotten at some lilies, and they assumed he hadn't ingested any. He had


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE 

Oscar is now in the vets having IV fluids and they are trying him with activated charcoal to absorb any poison if he did ingest any !! She did say that in dogs that ingest pollen it is advised to make them sick, but with cats that's difficult. One way to make them sick is to sedate them, but it puts too much stress on their kidneys which makes them work harder, so could have a worse effect !!!!!! He was weighed at 3.84kg his heartbeat was ok, which surprised me after two baths in the space of about 20 minutes  physically she said he looked very fit and active. Her words were a beautiful cat 
She has warned me of a high mortality rate in cats that have eaten any part of a Lilly, but hopefully they can flush his system with fluids and soak up anything else with the charcoal. She said that the next 24-48 he would show signs of kidney failure if there was any, I am ringing back at 4pm to check on him. My vets don't do overnight stays, so I will have to bring him home tonight and take him back first thing in the morning. Don't know how to tell my 11 year old Daughter that her kitty is sick, she saved for months and months to buy him and he is her baby.::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with the others that your kitten needs to see a vet ASAP. 

If I were you I would take him straight to the vet rather than wait for a call back. 

Really hope he will be ok, please keep us updated. 

I know some people are not aware of how toxic some plants and flowers are to cats, but since having cats I will not have any flowers or plants in the house, I won't risk it.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gillianv said:


> THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE
> 
> Oscar is now in the vets having IV fluids and they are trying him with activated charcoal to absorb any poison if he did ingest any !! She did say that in dogs that ingest pollen it is advised to make them sick, but with cats that's difficult. One way to make them sick is to sedate them, but it puts too much stress on their kidneys which makes them work harder, so could have a worse effect !!!!!! He was weighed at 3.84kg his heartbeat was ok, which surprised me after two baths in the space of about 20 minutes  physically she said he looked very fit and active. Her words were a beautiful cat
> She has warned me of a high mortality rate in cats that have eaten any part of a Lilly, but hopefully they can flush his system with fluids and soak up anything else with the charcoal. She said that the next 24-48 he would show signs of kidney failure if there was any, I am ringing back at 4pm to check on him. My vets don't do overnight stays, so I will have to bring him home tonight and take him back first thing in the morning. Don't know how to tell my 11 year old Daughter that her kitty is sick, she saved for months and months to buy him and he is her baby.::crying::crying::crying:


Everything crossed for your boy, please keep us updated x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They can feed activated charcoal I think.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Have only just seen this, hopefully he will be OK and not have any lasting damage to his kidneys.

I hope the lillies have been disposed of, in a bag and tied up to prevent any other animals finding them.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gillianv said:


> THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE
> 
> Oscar is now in the vets having IV fluids and they are trying him with activated charcoal to absorb any poison if he did ingest any !! She did say that in dogs that ingest pollen it is advised to make them sick, but with cats that's difficult. One way to make them sick is to sedate them, but it puts too much stress on their kidneys which makes them work harder, so could have a worse effect !!!!!! He was weighed at 3.84kg his heartbeat was ok, which surprised me after two baths in the space of about 20 minutes  physically she said he looked very fit and active. Her words were a beautiful cat
> She has warned me of a high mortality rate in cats that have eaten any part of a Lilly, but hopefully they can flush his system with fluids and soak up anything else with the charcoal. She said that the next 24-48 he would show signs of kidney failure if there was any, I am ringing back at 4pm to check on him. My vets don't do overnight stays, so I will have to bring him home tonight and take him back first thing in the morning. Don't know how to tell my 11 year old Daughter that her kitty is sick, she saved for months and months to buy him and he is her baby.::crying::crying::crying:


Glad to read that your cat is now receiving medical attention. I sincerely hope that he makes a full recovery from this.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I have everything crossed for you Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So glad to hear that Oscar is now at the vets and I hope he will be alright. Such a worry  I don't buy flowers at all and if I'm given any lillies are removed straight away.
I hope that your daughter is okay too  I'm sure it will be very upsetting for her


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh yes, the flowers went straight in the bin :mad2::mad2:
And a picture of Oscar for you all


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I don't buy flowers at all and if I'm given any lillies are removed straight away


I don't either.....it's an absolute minefield which ones are ok and which aren't so to be on the safe side I no longer have them in the house, it's sad but I would rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So glad to read that Oscar is getting decent treatment. Fingers & paws all crossed for a good outcome.

We HAVE had success stories on this issue so all is not lost at this time. Your prompt actions may very well have saved his life.

I'm with Lynn when it comes to flowers - I never buy any and will no longer even accept a delivery if there are lillies in it in case the pollen has dropped onto any of the other flowers.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm pleased to hear he's at the vets and is having everything possible done for him 

We have everything crossed for him here!

I hope your daughter isn't too upset by all of this.

What a gorgeous boy you have there, a real stunner :001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Everything is crossed here for your Beautiful Oscar.
Please let us know how he is xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh I really hope he makes a full recovery.
As for him coming home overnight......I don't know if that is a great idea. I think that the more support that the kidneys get in flushing anything though, the better and most IV drips are for 24 hours. Can they set you up with a cage to keep him on the drip at home??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have everything crossed for your daughters little cat Oscar ,sending positive vibes, i do hope he will be ok. Its so sad that alot of cat owners dont know about lillies, i have told quite afew people who were very surprised by it._


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i have everything crossed for your daughters little cat Oscar ,sending positive vibes, i do hope he will be ok. Its so sad that alot of cat owners dont know about lillies, i have told quite afew people who were very surprised by it._


Lillies are my sisters favourite flower and she always used to buy some on a Friday as a treat.

Once I told her about the effect they could have on her beloved Sammy Cat, they have never crossed her threshold since!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sending heaps of healing vibes & everything tightly crossed here for little Oscar x


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh gosh I really hope he makes a full recovery.
> As for him coming home overnight......I don't know if that is a great idea. I think that the more support that the kidneys get in flushing anything though, the better and most IV drips are for 24 hours. Can they set you up with a cage to keep him on the drip at home??


Totally agree, if he is not going to be sent home with drip I'd be on the phone to find another vet.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh gosh I really hope he makes a full recovery.
> As for him coming home overnight......I don't know if that is a great idea. I think that the more support that the kidneys get in flushing anything though, the better and most IV drips are for 24 hours. Can they set you up with a cage to keep him on the drip at home??


That was my thoughts too I thought all vets had to an arrangement for Out of Hours treatment/care even if it isn't at their own practice.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Lillies are my sisters favourite flower and she always used to buy some on a Friday as a treat.
> 
> Once I told her about the effect they could have on her beloved Sammy Cat, they have never crossed her threshold since!!!


I very often had lillies in the house....and pots and pots of them out in the garden! How my older cats avoided all that fallen pollen I will never know and I shudder now to remember how unconcerned I was.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I very often had lillies in the house....and pots and pots of them out in the garden! How my older cats avoided all that fallen pollen I will never know and I shudder now to remember how unconcerned I was.


Fortunately, I don't like them and the scent gives me a headache so I have an extra excuse for not having them around. I tell any delivery men that I am *very* allergic to them and please could the florist do me a new bouquet with no lillies and with flowers that have not been near lillies.

I ask this really, really nicely and, as such, have never had a refusal. 

Mind you...... I don't get that many flower deliveries for it to be an issue.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Everything crossed for your little boy!
Hope he'll be ok.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Well the vets rang me about 10 minutes ago, there's been no change in Oscar, he's still " well and FIGHTING FIT " to quote the vet !!!!! 
He's very feisty was another description she used !!! 

They can't get much fluid into Oscar, he has chewed through every drip tube they have put on, he has pulled out 3 catheters, she said he is fed up with all their prodding and poking, on the up side he has eaten all the Activated charcoal. They are now going to syringe feed fluids into him, but she has said he won't like that for very long
She did talk about sedating him, but said that the risks were very high about causing more damage to his kidneys, so she is sticking to the manual for now. 
The vet will ring me back later to let me know how he is doing. 

Just so confused as what to do for the best, do I risk having him sedated and maybe cause more damage ??????? Or get him home and force fluids into him ???? :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I 'liked' your post for the fact that Oscar is doing good so far.

I do think it is telling that this is the first time your vet has had this experience and doesn't really seem to know what to do. I think it might be prudent to call a few other vets in your area and find out if any have previous hands-on experience of this kind of thing. There's no harm in asking the question and you'll have a reference point if it's required.

From my POV, if Oscar was chewing through the drip tubes, why did they not put a collar on him to stop this?????


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

They should be able to wrap him in a towel to keep him still, and use a lampshade collar to keep him from attacking things.

What sort of Mickey Mouse vets are they? I would be telling them they are liable and mention negligence, and make sure you have proof of what they are saying. This is unbeleivable


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I also have to say from your posts so far, your vet is not inspiring a lot of confidence... I would be ringing round other vets ASAP, This is a potential life threatening situation and he doesn't seem to be taking it that seriously!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I really don't think that forcing oral fluids on a cat is the same as hydrating with an IV drip, and TBH I too am less than impressed with how your vet is handling this.
The truth of the matter is that IF this is treated properly, there will be no damage and you may even think that you over reacted (but you did not) If this is NOT treated properly there is a good chance that the cat will suffer fatal consequences over the next few days or week.
IV lines should be secured with layers of vet wrap, the cat be monitored and if necessary a cone used to stop the animal getting to the catheter.

A quick Google search threw this up
*If your cat has only recently ingested the plant material and has still not vomited, your veterinarian will try to induce vomiting. Activated charcoal will be given orally to absorb any toxin that might remain in the gut. The key to survival is high volumes of fluids given intravenously (IV) to try and prevent dehydration and the kidneys shutting down. The fluids will be given for 1 to 2 days, while monitoring your cat's kidneys as well as urine output. Lack of urine production is a sign that the treatment was unsuccessful.*


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with the others - find a new vet!
When we moved my Dad brought me some pots of flowers that turned out to be lillies - I pulled all the pollen and stamen out and now they have finished for the season the bulbs have been given to a friend who has no pets!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gillian, I agree with Paddypaws, it is vital your kitten stays on IV fluids for the next 2 days at least, to flush out his kidneys. As PP said, tubes can be fixed firmly to the cat's leg with vet wrap, which would be difficult to chew through, and a buster collar would stop him trying.

I would urgently seek an out of hours vet who can monitor your kitten over night. "Vets Now" has 52 Emergency out-of-hours clinics in the UK, and there may be one near you.... They are not cheap, but I have had excellent service from them when I have had an emergency with any of my cats.

Find An Emergency Vet | Out Of Hours Vet Care in the UK | VetsNow

Definitely do NOT force fluids into him orally, it will not help and nor will giving him subcutaneous fluids.

He is absolutely gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Is he a Ragdoll?

I do hope he makes a full recovery. Thinking of you & Oscar.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I can only agree with others about the vet. Shocking that they told you he chewed through tubes when this is totally avoidable.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gillianv said:


> Well the vets rang me about 10 minutes ago, there's been no change in Oscar, he's still " well and FIGHTING FIT " to quote the vet !!!!!
> He's very feisty was another description she used !!!
> 
> They can't get much fluid into Oscar, he has chewed through every drip tube they have put on, he has pulled out 3 catheters, she said he is fed up with all their prodding and poking, on the up side he has eaten all the Activated charcoal. They are now going to syringe feed fluids into him, but she has said he won't like that for very long
> ...


This doesn't sound good  Under the circumstances, I'd be looking for a new vet pronto. There's no way Oscar should have been left to his own devices to chew through tubing or pull out catheters.

And as for the vet saying he's fighting fit, how the hell can she know? No one knows the amount of pollen he 'may' have ingested, so surely the only option is to do everything possible to save his life. It's not something that should be left to chance as there's no going back from this.

Please OP, look for another vet. Now. Bringing Oscar home and 'forcing' fluids into him isn't an option


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I 'liked' your post for the fact that Oscar is doing good so far.
> 
> I do think it is telling that this is the first time your vet has had this experience and doesn't really seem to know what to do. I think it might be prudent to call a few other vets in your area and find out if any have previous hands-on experience of this kind of thing. There's no harm in asking the question and you'll have a reference point if it's required.
> 
> From my POV, if Oscar was chewing through the drip tubes, why did they not put a collar on him to stop this?????


The vet said he has a collar on, but he has 3 other legs to kick out the cannula :mad2:

I think the vet is quite inexperienced now, reading all your posts. But you do put your faith in these professionals ! 
I will call another vets practise in the area and ask their opinion on treatment and move him there if necessary. 
I have just rang while writing this and she said he is still doing well, and I can come and collect him and continue fluids at home :001_huh:
I also asked if she had ever treated a cat with Lilly poisoning before, she said no, but she has treated many cats with acute renal failure and the treatment would be the same. I'm off now to ring another vets. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

yes we do put our faith in these professionals, and maybe 10 years ago before we all used these forums we would have taken their word as gospel and accepted any outcome.
Luckily times have changed!
The fact that he is fighting fit _right now_ gives very little information on what is actually happening with his kidneys. That damage builds up over a few days after ingestion of a poison and often when symptoms show, the damage is beyond repair.
You are doing the right thing by taking this seriously and getting hold of another vet.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes Chillminx, he is a Ragdoll


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gillianv said:


> The vet said he has a collar on, but he has 3 other legs to kick out the cannula :mad2:
> 
> I think the vet is quite inexperienced now, reading all your posts. But you do put your faith in these professionals !
> I will call another vets practise in the area and ask their opinion on treatment and move him there if necessary.
> ...


Continuing fluids at home wouldn't be an option I'd consider, not being a vet or VN.

It's not as if Oscar is a little dehydrated. He's potentially ingested a highly toxic substance, so your vet being blase about bringing him home is scary 

I really, really hope that you manage to find an alternative vet this evening.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Spoken to another two vets practises and they have both said that if Oscar will not tolerate a drip them they wouldn't force it !!!!!!!!!, Any fluids is better than no fluids !!!!! So basically they are all saying that would treat in the same way :mad2::mad2:
Going to collect Oscar now and have another chat with the vet


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh beeping beep - please find a new vet who knows what they're doing!

One of my friends lost her kitten to lily poisoning a few months ago - it does happen sadly

I very nearly lost Archie to poisoning (chemical) when he was very young and it was only down to the quick action of my vet in pumping as much fluids as poss - and other supporting drugs - that he survived at all (and thankfully after many weeks of worrying - with no long term affects)

Not something to be messed with at all!


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

To be honest, I'm not surprised other vets would say that they wouldn't force a drip on to an animal, but it may be that it's down to how well the vet it trying to do it. Like many things some people will be better at it than others. Also animals react to individual people differently. I've heard of animals who are fine with certain vets, but terrible with others.
With all due respect to your vet, maybe they're not doing it well enough. I would still go to an emergency out of hours clinic this evening as they are more likely to try if you're actually there. No one would blame you for doing everything you can, even if the original vet takes umbrance about it.
I really hope things work out well, get well soon little fella


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Dont come onto cat chat that often nowdays, but just read about Oscar.

If he is sent home to you tonight, id go with Peter's suggestion and tzke him to anout of hours vet as well.

He is beautiful furbie and hope he is ok for you xxx

I used to love flowers around the house and always had flowers bought for me on a weekly basis but stopped when we had our two.

My favourite flowers are orchids, I can remember flowers were bought for one of our members who had cats and Orchids were bought for her as they were safe.

Remembering this I have now bought one.

Keep us posted with Oscar xxx


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Goodness me! Only just reading all this now and my heart is going a million miles an hour! 

Any news, what did the vet say when you went to collect? 

Keeping everything crossed that all is ok xxxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How is Oscar doing now??


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

I had a recent "near miss" with this, my little Pankee was in contact with lilies for a month while I was blissfully unaware, by some crazy luck he never touched or ate them but when i was informed on here about the dangerousness i immediately got his blood tested and he's ok. I am surprised this isn't more known tbh, i know the worry you are feeling so i can only offer my best wishes that you are as lucky as i!!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Only just read this thread, so sorry to hear about Oscar, hope he makes a full recovery very soon. I never have indoor plants and I always tell family not to buy them for me either, it is too risky. All our plants are artificial, we also have artificail ones in our hanging baskets outside lol.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Well here goes,
Had Oscar to the second vets, he will just not stop still long enough to put the cannula in !!! When it's in he pulls it out, even with the tape and collar on. 
They have really tried with him :mad2:

I have brought him home now, with excellent instructions from the vet. Special rehydrating sachets for me to syringe feed him, 
They had quite a lot of information on poisoning, and even contacted their labs to get more information from them,so they knew how much poison ingested in grams would cause fatality, but !!!! Not how much poison in pollen had to be ingested. ( it made sense to me when they explained it, but I know it's not coming across right ) 
I have the phone number of the emergency vets for overnight, and they have told me what to watch for. 
I have just given him 10mls of the fluid now and have to stay up ( not that I would of slept anyway ) and give him fluids every hour. 
He hadn't been to the toilet all day at the vets and as soon as he arrived home he made a beeline for his tray . Because of the charcoal, it's the smelliest and blackest poo you've ever seen  he's had a big wee as well, the vet says he needs to be producing plenty of urine so that's a good sign
Will try to keep you all updated with news
I'm going to bake all night, love baking and it will hopefully keep me awake


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Just catching up with this thread.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that Oscar makes a full recovery.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for the update - I was sitting wondering how you were getting on. I can't comment on the instructions given as I am not qualified to but I really hope he takes in the fluids with ease and continues to piddle well.

Everything is crossed for you both and I'll be on 1st thing tomorrow for more news.

In the meantime, I think a nice jam filled muffin or two would go down well with my morning coffee.......


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything still tightly crossed here for large pees & some good news in the morning x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update - was getting worried

Glad he's been seen by another vet - he sounds a bit of a mischief

As much fluid as poss & lots of piddles is what you want to keep flushing his system out

Enjoy the baking - wish I could drop in for a scone / cake / bread!

Please let us know how he is tomorrow


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wishing darling Oscar all the best xxx And thank goodness for the new vet :thumbup1: Hope that your daughter is taking this well too - she must be so worried


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Get well soon Oscar xx


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Gillianv said:


> He hadn't been to the toilet all day at the vets and as soon as he arrived home he made a beeline for his tray . Because of the charcoal, it's the smelliest and blackest poo you've ever seen  he's had a big wee as well, the vet says he needs to be producing plenty of urine so that's a good sign


Ahh bless his heart xx he must have been busting.

Thank you for the update, was getting worried as hadn't heard. Keeping everything crossed that all will be ok xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

get well soon Oscar, hi, big hugs to you and family , not sure if Oscar eats dry but i woulnt let him presently, just wet with some extra warm water added would be best for him, just incase you hadn't thought of this
best wishes for him and you x

mmm mmmmm something smells good


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

In this situation, much as I would hate to stress him, I have a cat bag, they are used for bathing cats, but have little holes that zip up for legs and tail. My previous vet had never seen one and asked if she could borrow it for a day.

It is the kind of thing that would be useful in this situation, pop him in it and keep his legs inside, in the same way as wrapping in a towel. I find a Feliway spray subdues mine considerably. It is a shame that vets don't know about such things.

I am hoping that the pollen was only on his face and not ingested.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> In this situation, much as I would hate to stress him, I have a cat bag, they are used for bathing cats, but have little holes that zip up for legs and tail. My previous vet had never seen one and asked if she could borrow it for a day.
> 
> It is the kind of thing that would be useful in this situation, pop him in it and keep his legs inside, in the same way as wrapping in a towel. I find a Feliway spray subdues mine considerably. It is a shame that vets don't know about such .


I asked the vet's if they had anything like that, obviously the answer was no ! 
Where did you get it from please ??


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh i thought there was cake , bye

how is the wee man?


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> oh i thought there was cake , bye


If you live anywhere near then your more than welcome to join me 
So far we have 24 lemon muffins, 24 carrot cake muffins in the oven now, and later a giant tray bake of Bakewell slice :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Oscar is sleeping, I am waking him up to have his fluid, he is behaving really well and drinking the fluid really well . He's been for a wee 3 times now.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

It sounds like you have a long night ahead of you.

Wishing you all the best for getting through this. I hope that it was just a case of Oscar having pollen in his fur and that he hasn't ingested any. But, as in any events such as this, you have to err on the side of caution.

Good luck


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Gillianv said:


> I asked the vet's if they had anything like that, obviously the answer was no !
> Where did you get it from please ??


I bought it on Ebay. com (not uk) but it is probably available elsewhere, just found it on Amazon, if you look around you could maybe get one from a grooming place. http://www.amazon.com/Top-Performance-Cat-Grooming-Bag/dp/B001L9ADXI

Just saw this while I was looking http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=sOd6UoSeFoKUhQfe2YDoAQ&ved=0CDsQ9QEwAg


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg i love you:thumbup1:

aww that s good news, did you see my earlier post about dry food?


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> omg i love you:thumbup1:
> 
> aww that s good news, did you see my earlier post about dry food?


Yes I did, he does have a little dry every day but I've taken that away. He has carny and I've watered it down and mushed it about a bit. Oscar has licked most of the juice, he's not really been interested in the meat, but I guess he's that full of fluid there's no room for anything else 
Thank you


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> I bought it on Ebay. com (not uk) but it is probably available elsewhere, just found it on Amazon, if you look around you could maybe get one from a grooming place. Amazon.com: Cat Grooming Bag - Medium: Pet Supplies
> 
> Just saw this while I was looking Google Image Result for http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/cliented/images/cat_restraint/cat_bag_zip.jpg


This is really good, may just have to treat myself to a new bag  don't have to tell the OH it's for the cats do I ?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

absolutely


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG, after all the fluids I'm giving him, just caught Oscar drinking from the TOILET


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ehhemm poor boy , has he done that before? wont do him any harm , but put the lid down. leave the tapps dripping too.
apart from that how is he?


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> ehhemm poor boy , has he done that before? wont do him any harm , but put the lid down. leave the tapps dripping too.
> apart from that how is he?


Yes unfortunately he is a toilet drinker 
He fell in it when he was a lot smaller and I thought it would put him off it for life, but he can't wait for someone to leave the lid up and he's straight in there :shocked::shocked:
He is still sleeping, and I keep waking him and giving fluids, which he really doesn't mind. Pee'd once more, so that's 5 times since he's been home :thumbup1:

My baking marathon is coming to an end with the bakewell just about to come out of the oven, got to find other things now to keep me awake. Anything but housework . There's no need for that word at this time in a morning !


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww sounds like he's doing well

my boy has fallen in the bath twice and the fishtank once thats 3 gone

there's always the games section in here,go to general,then pick sub section -games, keep the brain stimulated but when are you gonna get some sleep? can someone take over soon?


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> aww sounds like he's doing well
> 
> my boy has fallen in the bath twice and the fishtank once thats 3 gone


Sounds like we both have water babes 
No sleep for me, everyone else is in dream land, OH wouldn't stay with me if I was sick, never mind the cat 

Are you in a different place in the world or just a night owl ?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

2 whit 2 wooooo, im on painkillers for teeth atm and im all upside down, i mean in my sleep , i got a few hours earlier, i should really get a few more cos im not gonna make it through the day, i know by the amount of typing errors when i 've had it.
how are you and Oscar


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Just catching up with this post, hope your lovely boy is okay. :001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Checking in on Oscar as promised. Great to read that he has done well through the night and has been producing plenty of pee. Lets keep everything crossed for this continuing.

If he is happy to slurp up the juice in his dinner, then let him do so. Sometimes I add too much fluid to the meals and they go down looking more like soup but the juice is still all scoffed up with gusto. So don't worry about adding more than normal.

Will keep looking for updates during the day. Is he due to go back to the vet this morning for a check-up?

_
*Moggybaby leans over and grabs a couple of Lemon Muffins before the hungry hoards descend.......*_

.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Just to let you all know that Oscar has been a little Angel all night, he hasn't minded me waking him up every hour to give him his fluids. He's now walking around the place ( or should I say squelching ) 
Still not really bothered about food ! But he's licking the extra juices in it. He's been to the litter tray at least 6 times since last night and done 2 poos as well
And ME !!!!! I've been like a woman possessed in the kitchen overnight :thumbup1: done loads of baking , but did manage to drop a full bottle of RED food colouring all down the wooden cupboards and floor :frown2::frown2:
I'm ringing the vets at 9 to let them know Oscar had a good night and to check their action plan for today, I know it involves more blood !!!!!! 

Thank you all for getting me through the night, especially moggiemum who has had toothache, but kept me company through the early hours x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

still here, best wishes for the vets today
i've dulled the pain but its dulled my brain too


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Just popping in to see who Oscar is doing. You both are doing fab


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

What a night. You did an amazing job. It's sounding good that Oscar has been drinking & weeing so fingers crossed. Let's hope today is more good news.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Gillianv said:


> OMG, after all the fluids I'm giving him, just caught Oscar drinking from the TOILET


Do you have a drinking fountain? Perhaps he is trying to tell you something


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Any update on Oscar?

I am hoping all is quiet because he is doing well and you are catching up on sleeps. 

I keep looking to see if there is any news. Thinking of you both.....


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had a lily scare in the past with one of mine too and I know how very scary it is. I have 3 cats and just found puked up leaves on the floor and didn't know which one it was, so it was activated charcoal for all three of them, then at the vets the next day for 3 blood tests. We identified the 'victim' - he went on to IV fluids for 24 hours, but it was about 5 or 6 months before we were sure there was no lasting damage and his blood tests came back normal. We bought a huge cat tree to celebrate. 

I hope everything works out OK and Oscar continues to be well. Lillies don't even get down the drive at our house any more and I bet you'll be the same from now on.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Another restless night !!!!! 
Oscars visit to the vets yesterday sounded more hopeful for a recovery. They said that we were no means out of the woods yet, but as he was peeing well it is a good sign that his kidneys are still functioning well 
I am still continuing with the fluid, but I have increased it and every time I pass him, I have the syringe ready to give him another mouthful 
Tiredness caught up with me yesterday and I slept on and off, but had a nasty headache all day. My daughter took over the syringe feeding when she came home from school, so I had at least 5 hours of solid sleep :thumbup1:, and between 3 of us last night the feeding was less demanding than the night before when I was on my own !! 
Oscar seems a happy chappy this morning, still not that interested in food but I did crush up some cat crave and sprinkle that on top he seemed to like that 
Oscar going to the vets at 2.30 today for some blood tests, I just pray that everything comes back in normal range.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for the update Gillian and great to read that Oscar is still doing so well. :thumbup: I hope this continues. Good luck at the vets this afternoon. We'll all be waiting for news when you get back so don't be tardy in posting.  

Glad you also got some sleep and everyone else chipped in to help.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the blood tests, please let us know how he gets on. Sounds like things are going well  xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck today xx


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope he continues to do well.

Before I ever had a cat I would tell people never to send me anything with lillies in, I hate the smell, especially those white ones they use at funerals.

There have been the odd times when some have sneaked in, but they never get further than the kitchen and straight into the bin.

I actually ask not to be sent flowers these days, such a waste of money, would rather have something useful like a power saw or hedge trimmer


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

No news from the blood tests yet. I'm going mad, I've taken a pic of Oscar with his chicken bandage on. He was very brave at the vets


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Fingers & paws crossed for good news on the test results.
Well done Oscar for being a brave boy at the vets. Your bandage is very fetching


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Paws crossed for a good result 
Love the bandage, my cats have always come home with bright pink ones - and am I the only person that has a complete nightmare trying to get the darn things off


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

:thumbup1::thumbup1:ITS GOOD NEWS :thumbup1::thumbup1:

The vets have just rung and said Oscars blood results are PURRFECT 

It's not 100%, but as more than 48 hours have passed and it's ok then she said we are out of the woods, she said to watch for signs of him becoming unwell in the next week or so or if I'm worried in any way to get back in touch. I've told her I want some more follow up bloods done in a few weeks just to put my mind at rest. I'm sooo relieved. 
Thank you to everyone on here for all your support :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Gillianv said:


> :thumbup1::thumbup1:ITS GOOD NEWS :thumbup1::thumbup1:
> 
> The vets have just rung and said Oscars blood results are PURRFECT
> 
> ...


Brilliant news!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

just read this thread, glad Oscar is doing well


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Phewwww! What a relief! Wonderful news! So pleased to hear your gorgeous boy is OK! :thumbup::thumbup: Thank you for keeping us updated


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent news :thumbup1: What a huge relief it must be for you :thumbup1:


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Fantastic news! :thumbup1: Wise to have him checked again but I'm sure this puts your mind so much more at ease at least. He's a lucky boy!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That is fantastic news!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhh fantastic news - your daughter must be ecstatic! Yay Oscar have big cuddles from all of us here at PF for being such a brave boy!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hooray  Probably down to all of your hard work too, well done


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Fantastic news. Well done on everything you did for him. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Brilliant news!!!! So happy for you x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh soooooo pleased and delighted to hear this  

What a HUGE relief it must be for you all ..... and I would def get another set of bloods done in a few weeks, just to be sure and then you can forget all about it!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Spot on  :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gillianv said:


> :thumbup1::thumbup1:ITS GOOD NEWS :thumbup1::thumbup1:
> 
> The vets have just rung and said Oscars blood results are PURRFECT
> 
> ...





































​
Fantastic news!!! Delighted to read this and over the moon for you all.

Well done for all your hard work, and well done to Oscar for being a good little man and letting his big mummy chuck lots of fluids down his neck every time he moved!!!  

.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news.!! 

I bet that you and Oscar will both get a better night's sleep tonight.

So pleased for you.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gillianv said:


> :thumbup1::thumbup1:ITS GOOD NEWS :thumbup1::thumbup1:
> 
> The vets have just rung and said Oscars blood results are PURRFECT
> 
> ...


Fantastic news , been watching with bated breath so glad Oscar doing well xx:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------

